# McGrady not cleared for start of camp



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Rockets guard Tracy McGrady will not be cleared to practice with the team Tuesday when training camp begins, officials said Monday.
> 
> McGrady will continue his rehabilitation from microfracture surgery on his knee through Nov. 23 when he will undergo an additional MRI examination to determine whether he can begin practicing.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6641056.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Mac to continue rehab in Houston now


http://twitter.com/RocketsJCF/status/4447012106


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rockets want to be 100% certain that when T-mac come back, he's back for *GOOD*.:lol::whiteflag:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

So he will be out for the first month at least.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am thinking he is going to be out until new years honestly.


----------



## answerwu2008 (Oct 12, 2009)

T-MAC is getting better. additionally, he can play as well as kobe.


----------

